# To all the adventouros,couraged and open-hearted skippers



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

We invite you to let us know about any uninhabited and suitable-to-live-on island,known to you between 15 grade northern and 15 grade southern latidude all around the globe.

We are to go and to live there.

We invite you to let us know about such destinations and about skippers/skipperesses and boats/crews,who are willed to give us(2 sailing-experienced adults and a todler) a lift there(one way).

Physically we stay on Big Island,Hawaii,Honuapu-area in the Now.

In case you are touched in your heart,have some answers for us or some questions to be answered,feel free to contact us !

All our Blessings to You !

The Family of the Living Light


----------

